# crimson talons or g5 striker magnum broadheads?



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

what fixed blade broadheads do yall recomend?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

:roll:

Buy both... Shoot both... Figure out which one is more accurate and use those. Everything about bows is so unique to the person shooting it and the other equipment used that it's hard for others to tell you what's good and what's crap. For instance, none of my bows shoot the cheap $7 a pack broadheads to save my life, but with my friends set up he gets decent patterns with them. Likewise with my Rocky Mountains... They shoot great from my PSE and Oneida, but shoot like crap from my Darton.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> :roll:
> 
> Buy both... Shoot both... Figure out which one is more accurate and use those. Everything about bows is so unique to the person shooting it and the other equipment used that it's hard for others to tell you what's good and what's crap. For instance, none of my bows shoot the cheap $7 a pack broadheads to save my life, but with my friends set up he gets decent patterns with them. Likewise with my Rocky Mountains... They shoot great from my PSE and Oneida, but shoot like crap from my Darton.


--Don't buy both. Crimson talons in my opinion are one of the worst broadheads on the market. They are total junk and the blades break really easy. I would recommenend muzzy or wasp. There is no reason for your bow not to be able to shoot any broadhead. It's all about tuning your bow and getting the right arrow for your bow (spine). It sometimes takes some time to get your bow tuned how you want, but go with a muzzy mx3 or 4, or a wasp bullet or boss. Very durable, nice cutting diameter and slams through bone like none other.


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

I have to agree with bretts on the crimson talons sucking. I bought them and shot them on time into a morrel broad head target. Went to pull it out and destroyed the blades. Thought what the heck so I shot another one and same thing. So I called cabelas and told them my problem with them and the lady said,that it says to push them all the way though the target and pull them out that way. I told her that it did not say anything about that on the package. She asked me if I wanted some new ones sent to me. I went with the G5 montecs instead, cant complain with these.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Crimson talons look cool. Thats about it.

I LOVE Magnus broadheads. ONLY company that guarantees their product for *Life*.

You break one, send it back and theyll send you a BRAND NEW one!

I like the stingers. Cut on contact, tunable to ANY arrow as you can tune them on both planes, extremely high quality blades, and about as durable as they come.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

weasle414 said:


> :roll:
> Crimson talons in my opinion are one of the worst broadheads on the market. They are total junk and the blades break really easy. .


i shoot crimson talons and i think they are one of the best broadheads made. i have never had a blade break when i shoot it or while in storage. i think the crimson talons are a really good broadhead and cut really good. they leave a good hole and blood trail.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And to explain further with Bretts explanation. If your bow is tuned right you SHOULD get good flight from just about any broadhead.

But to take it further you also need a properly tuned arrow. If your shaft isnt cut square, than your insert wont be true to the shaft. Which could make good flight out of a non-tunable broadhead, like a muzzy or montec, difficult.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love the Crimson Talons when I was shooting my PSE cranked way up, but they didn't do very well with it turned down (tuning, like Bretts said). I got a great pattern and they really did some damage. I had one blade break but that's because it went all the way through my target and hit a rock.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> I love the Crimson Talons when I was shooting my PSE cranked way up, but they didn't do very well with it turned down (tuning, like Bretts said). I got a great pattern and they really did some damage. I had one blade break but that's because it went all the way through my target and hit a rock.


Pattern? Haha, your not supposed to get a pattern, you want a group! :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I doubt Ill ever shoot anything other that the Talons anymore. After seeing what they did on target this year, it would be hard to change. 30 yard broadside shot on my buck this year, complete pass thru, shattered opposite shoulder blade and left a blood trail that looked like the yellow brick road, but red.

Same thing as my dads buck last year.

No broken blades either, just dull after passing thru the opposite shoulder


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jack, you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

talons are junk!!!!!!! they look cool so i baught some, shot it at 10yrds, hit high left, shot at 20yrds, hit right on. shot at 30 yrds hit low right, shot at 40 yrds, missed target. mind you target is 4 foot square. talked to darin at archers elite in minot, he thaught wrong spine for bow. brought everything to him, and he said it was correct. baught slick-tricks.

went out and shot them from 10yrds to 60yrds hit the bull every time (shooting 3 arrows at every distance) contacted crimson talon and told them the problem, they asked what bow/arrow combow i was ussing
told them mathews fx2 set at 56#, got this reply( your bow is to fast for those broadheads, they sent me a pack of hyper-speed heads), shot them 2, same damn thing as before just that it hit the bull at 30yrds insted of 20. gave them to my friend with and he is dead on at his set distances, 10yrds to 40yrds. the blades broke on every single one.
he used three for practice, three to harvest deer, all broke.

he shots an old bear bow, set at 60# you cant replace blades, so you have to buy new ones everytime at $30 bucks a pop.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i have never had a problem with G5 products. if i was going to buy new broadheads i would get the G5 montechs or the magnus snuffers. sure you have to sharpen them istead of just buying blades but they are way more durable.


----------



## quackerwacker199 (Jan 20, 2009)

g5 montic


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

weasle414 said:


> I love the Crimson Talons when I was shooting my PSE cranked way up, but they didn't do very well with it turned down


just wondering what poundage you shot with your crimson talons?


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

G-5 Montec would be my choice...


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Muzzy's :beer:


----------

